# Help identifying this Giant



## AZAV80R (Mar 13, 2021)

Please help. I'm trying to identify this Giant. I'm pretty sure it's a Reign but what version I'm not sure and not 100% on the year. I was kind of guessing 2008 Reign XO? Probably wrong but would appreciate the help if you can help.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Gunnar-man (Mar 21, 2008)

Yep, an 08 Reign. I was thinking about getting one in that bronze colour back in the day.


----------

